# make your own flap jack ideas?



## Beaulillia (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone help, I'm looking to make my own flap jacks, with high protien content!

Thanks all


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I made some earlier, very high cal though not and not great protein.. Was like:

150g Oats

60g Whey

Heaped Tbspoon Almond Butter

Sweetner

Almond Milk (150-200ml?)

Almond Essence

Mixed together to thick consistency, spread in tray, melted a bar of Belgain white chocolate and spread over top, and put in freezer for half hour! Taste good, feel sick as hell now though because I ate the whole thing LOL.. Obviously ditch the chocolate if you want a healthy option, I've just been eating junk the last few days.. :|


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to correct section. In future please create threads in the correction or else they could get deleted.


----------

